# Logs vs Chunks



## blueviper (May 21, 2015)

I have a Char-Broil 1280 basically a 4' smoker. Do you think it is better to use logs or chunks.  I use Hickory most of the time. If I use Apple or Cherry I just buy a bag of chunks to mix in.The woodman will cut it anyway I want it cut but I can't decide. I usually smoke Pork Butts & Briskets. Also, is the Minion method possible to use with an off-set smoker, and if so do I just but the wood on top of the lit charcoals?

Thanks,

Bill "BlueViper" Rindom


----------



## pineywoods (May 21, 2015)

Haven't seen that model maybe post a pic of it for us. What size and thickness firebox does it have. I don't know anybody that uses "logs" many of us use wood splits in our stick burner. Using too big of splits or pieces of wood can lead to several problems like high spikes in temp and billowing white smoke that can lead to creosote.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 21, 2015)

Yes , send pics of the Smoker  (in and out ) and the 'logs' you use . I have a stick burner and use splits like this in both my Smokers .













Two Chickens on Lil Girl 006.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 13, 2012


















50x50px-ZC-278e675d_TheGreatstateofexasflagandMesq



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 14, 2015





Bad shot , but can be made out . Never use the Minion method , make a little stack and burn , add and burn , add and burn . . .













IMG_0007.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 13, 2014






Have fun and . . .


----------



## pineywoods (May 21, 2015)

As Stan shows smaller splits than logs and add them when needed in my case it's a split or two every 30-40 minutes this keeps a cleaner burning fire with less temp spikes


----------



## blueviper (May 21, 2015)

After reading all the post should I just have my woodman cut up big chunks for me instead of logs, and should I just put them on lit charcoals instead of lighting them. This is the 1st time I've had an offset smoker it's a 4' smoker.The reason why is with my old smoker (it wasn't offset) it seemed liked I was just going through a ton of charcoal and wood chunks. Those were chunks I had bought at Walmart this time I have a woodman who will cut them to any size I need. Thanks for your help

Bill "BlueViper" Rindom


----------

